# Reo American Flyer



## Ross (Dec 8, 2019)

Just getting started on this one. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 8, 2019)

Welcome! You'll have a blast! Barry


----------



## Thurman (Dec 8, 2019)

I have a couple of REO engines. It's cool how they drive off the cam. Is that a Belmont barber chair?


----------



## Ross (Dec 8, 2019)

Thurman said:


> I have a couple of REO engines. It's cool how they drive off the cam. Is that a Belmont barber chair?




Yep cool little engine...not sure about the chair where is the ID?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thurman (Dec 9, 2019)

Can't tell for sure if your chair is a Belmont, but looking at images it looks more like a Belmont than one of my Koken, Kochs or Paidar chairs. 
How will you be engaging the belt on your bike? An idler pulley or slipper clutch?


----------



## Ross (Dec 9, 2019)

The engine is from a Reo Royale, hoping to use "clutch" from the mower...probably idler if that doesn't pan out. Turns out I have a Koken, Thanks.


----------



## Thurman (Dec 9, 2019)

So the mower clutch uses a lever to engage the belt? Very nice chair, does it have the headrest?


----------



## bricycle (Dec 9, 2019)

any of you guys have a spare flywheel? mine was de-finned....


----------



## Ross (Dec 9, 2019)

Yes one control rod was twist or push pull to engage drive and change throttle setting. No flywheel here, sorry. I've had the chair a long time no headrest.


----------



## Ross (Dec 19, 2019)

Ross said:


> Yes one control rod was twist or push pull to engage drive and change throttle setting. No flywheel here, sorry. I've had the chair a long time no headrest.




https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20191220/878bc9a1e9fa94e1a167b2602d9ce66e.jpg[/IMG A little shade tree engineering this PM. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ross (Dec 19, 2019)

Ross said:


> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20191220/878bc9a1e9fa94e1a167b2602d9ce66e.jpg[/IMG A little shade tree engineering this PM.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ross (Dec 19, 2019)

Ross said:


> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20191220/878bc9a1e9fa94e1a167b2602d9ce66e.jpg[/IMG A little shade tree engineering this PM.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ross (Jul 8, 2022)

Reo Flyer update


----------



## MrMonark13 (Jul 8, 2022)

Ross said:


> Reo Flyer update
> 
> View attachment 1658913
> 
> ...



If you get that thing working good in time, I think you should bring it to the Whizzer club picnic and ride. PM me if interested.


----------



## Ross (Jul 8, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> If you get that thing working good in time, I think you should bring it to the Whizzer club picnic and ride. PM me if interested.



Thank You


----------



## 1936PEDALER (Aug 15, 2022)

Ross said:


> Just getting started on this one. View attachment 1107311View attachment 1107312View attachment 1107313
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



My mower 😜


----------



## 1936PEDALER (Aug 15, 2022)

Ross said:


> Reo Flyer update
> 
> View attachment 1658913
> 
> ...



call your bike "HAWTHWINN ASS"


----------



## Rusthound (Aug 15, 2022)

I have a REO motor was even green also off of a mower. It;s now black and in my 1/4 midget.  They normally had a continental but they also used REO


----------

